# [RISOLTO] Problema emerge Metasploit

## geps2

Salve a tutti.

Dopo un sync viene fuori che è uscito l'aggiornamento per Metasploit.

Benissimo, installiamolo.

Ecco, non ne vuole sapere di scaricarsi!

Sono tre giorni che va avanti così:

```
>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/framework-3.4.1.tar.bz2'

--2010-09-08 23:15:22--  ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/framework-3.4.1.tar.bz2

           => "/usr/portage/distfiles/framework-3.4.1.tar.bz2"

Risoluzione di ftp.free.fr... 212.27.60.27, 2a01:e0c:1:1598::1

Connessione a ftp.free.fr|212.27.60.27|:21... connesso.

Accesso come utente anonymous ... Login eseguito!

==> SYST ... fatto.   ==> PWD ... fatto.

==> TYPE I ... fatto.  ==> CWD (1) /mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles ... fatto.

==> SIZE framework-3.4.1.tar.bz2 ... 32779137

==> PASV ... fatto.   ==> RETR framework-3.4.1.tar.bz2 ... fatto.

Lunghezza: 32779137 (31M) (non autorevole)

100%[==========================================================================================================>] 32.779.137  38,3K/s   in 11m 21s 

2010-09-08 23:26:44 (47,0 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/framework-3.4.1.tar.bz2" salvato [32779137]

('Filesize does not match recorded size', 32779137L, 32316541)

!!! Fetched file: framework-3.4.1.tar.bz2 VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got:      32779137

!!! Expected: 32316541

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/framework-3.4.1.tar.bz2._checksum_failure_.b41A7m'

```

Qualcuno ha il mio stesso problema? Qualche suggerimento?

E comunque non è l'unico package a darmi problemi di questo tipo: ho notato che i download sono molto più lenti, da un po' di tempo: shaping di banda?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Thu Sep 09, 2010 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330947#c4

è sufficiente ri-syncare

----------

## geps2

 *ago wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330947#c4
> 
> è sufficiente ri-syncare

 

Accidenti, non ci ero arrivato su questa pagina.

Grazie!

----------

